# Curse EA and their anniversary sale



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had totally forgotten today was EA's anniversary when I went over to look at plants/fish today. Ended up walking out with 3 discus for the planted tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice discus, but what's EA?


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

@fishyjoe24 - EA is Exotic Aquatics in Plano. I've used them for years and have considerable respect for the owner. He's never done me wrong. His store GM Nick is a planted guy and gave me a ton of help and advice when setting up the tank. Because of that, I try to return the favor by using them for livestock purchases as long as the particular item is within reason. I've always had the "you pay for the service, not the item" mentality (its why I have no issue droppig $2500 on a new Mac every 3 years) so service goes a very long way with keeping me as a customer, regardless of the type of business.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aha I know the place and nick the one with the one sleeve of tattoos right?... EA is right up the road from me, only a mile i could walk up there right now only take 10-15 mins. 

clean plus but to be honest corals are kind of on the high side..


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, thats Nick. I actually do most coral online. Fish I try to do locally though.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

